# Over 100km and over 50 pictures: How I spent Canada Day.



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Go get yourself a cold one, or make a sandwich as you wait for the pictures to load, if you have a slow connection. 

My day started early. I was on the bike by 7am. My mom had decided she was going to ride her bike to work. Her commute is 20km one way from Niagara Falls to Niagara on the Lake. She wanted company, so i joined her. I have no pictures from that trip, but I really enjoyed the quiet country roads in the morning sun. After she arrived, i turned around, and headed back. 40km done before 10am. 

My sister wanted to go for a ride in St. Catharines, as did I. She chose to drive, and save her energy for the trails, whereas I decided to ride ~19km to the trails. We probably rode ~25-30km. Then, I rode back from St. Catharines to Niagara Falls. 

And now for the good stuff. Pictures!


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

met up with sister









I arrived









smiles








































































coming to the top of a slippery hill









brother and sister




































splashing through the mud































































snack time




































the bikes































































Happy Canada Day everyone


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice pics. I to went for a bike ride along the Don River here in Toronto and there were tons of families out on the bike path today. Nice to see families riding together, Happy Canada Day to you to!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. You & your sister share family resemblance. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Canada day huh? Well, shoot! It's about time! 

Great pics, comrade. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I really like the picture of your sister in the middle of the field. How did she get out there without making a visible trail?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

*I like it too*



SRV said:


> I really like the picture of your sister in the middle of the field. How did she get out there without making a visible trail?


Nothing special. Just a mix of prancing, and walking. I guess the grass does not disturb easily.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Great pictures looks like you and your sister and a great time riding. BTW your sister sure has pretty blue eyes.

Ray Still


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Canada Day*

was perfect on the West Coast. I cycled down to the rowing club, rowed in a throw together eight for a couple of hours under perfect blue skies. Had lunch, cycled about for a while, walked the dog a couple of times, had a few beer on a sunny deck, went out for dinner and then watched the fireworks from my building's roof.

Now I am putting off going to work.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah - you and your sister look alike. Where's all the snow??? jk


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Very nice.*

Definitely the best pic:

Was she singing the sound of music?? 

Tell her to get a Rocky Mountain also! Got to have that maple leaf .


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Ridgetop said:


> Definitely the best pic:
> 
> Was she singing the sound of music??


I'll leave that up to your imagination. :aureola: 


Ridgetop said:


> Tell her to get a Rocky Mountain also! Got to have that maple leaf .


When she was shopping for a bike, colour and appearance were very important. She was not a fan of the colour (green/white, without the maple leaf theme) on the Rocky at her price point.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Your sister is outstanding in her field.










Nice shots. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Dumb question- does Canada Day celebrate independence or something else? I love it up there, and since I live close to Vancouver, I go up often...............MTT


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

MTT said:


> Dumb question- does Canada Day celebrate independence or something else? I love it up there, and since I live close to Vancouver, I go up often...............MTT


The it's an anniversary of confederation, or a birthday if you will. The occasion marks the joining of the British colonies of Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Ontario, and Quebec.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those pictures made me sooooo home sick. Im from Vermont, where alot of the roads look the same as in your pics. I also used to live really close to a trail head and used to mountain bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

randi_526 said:


> Those pictures made me sooooo home sick. Im from Vermont, where alot of the roads look the same as in your pics. I also used to live really close to a trail head and used to mountain bike.


My hometown is Niagara Falls, but I am spending this summer in Toronto, as I have a 4 month co-op job here. I've learned to really appreciate how beautiful the Niagara area is. I often get home on weekends, but I would definitely be doing a little more riding if i was spending the summer in Niagara.


----------

